

Timeline of the far future - infinitebattery
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future/

======
alialkhatib
As seen previously on HN...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7221530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7221530)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6861343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6861343)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944223)

And the first and seemingly most successful go at this page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3936320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3936320)

~~~
infinitebattery
Hmm, definitely didn't mean to submit it if it was already done in the past. I
thought that if it was submitted previously then hacker news would
automatically detect that.

------
noobermin
Fix the url.

~~~
Gustomaximus
The correct URL:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future)

